# Too much protein??



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I thought I'd try a 5 star grain free food for Mickey. (Currently feeding a 4 star). Well, I got a sample of Acana and since the bites were a bit large I've been giving him a few as treats. When he has them he shortly get bad breath. Do you think it's too much protein for him?


----------

